# Paphiopedilum Norito Hasegawa



## mrhappyrotter (Feb 10, 2019)

Paphiopedilum malipoense x Paphiopedilum armeniacum

A gift from Happypaphy7! And much appreciated.

This one has taught me quite a bit about patience and luck and patience. This flower spike initiated back at the end of 2017 or very early 2018, I believe. As many of you know, Paph. malipoense is notorious for taking an exceptionally long time to go from early spike to full bloom, so this isn't all that surprising for one of its hybrids. 

The plant itself is quite small, so when it spiked, I expected the spike would blast. However, it continued to grow and develop buds for awhile. Then by this past summer, the spike stalled. The buds remained, but it never got any taller than 6 inches (15 cm) and buds never changed in size or color. Eventually at the very end of this past December, I realized the spike had started growing again, and this is the result.

The flowers on this bifloral spike are small, though it wouldn't surprise me if it produces larger flowers next time it blooms. Both flowers opened within days of each other. The shape is decent enough, the color seems nice if it holds, and there's a nice bit of spotting, which I appreciate. There is no fragrance that I have dectected.

Its sibling is also in spike, but its spike development time has been much more rapid. Based on the largest bud, I think the flowers will be larger.
























Gallery


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 10, 2019)

That is a good one!  

I have a small (smallest I've seen out of this hybrid) plant in bloom.
Lots of veining, but it was green that never chagned to yellow. A bit odd, but it makes me appreciate the yellow ones even more! 

This hybrid, like many other malipoense primaries as well as the species itself, does take very long to develop its spike and finally open its bud. 

Enjoy the flower!

I have two more in high bud at the moment. I'm thinking a few more months. 
I'm exhausted waiting. haha


----------



## troy (Feb 10, 2019)

Huge flower small plant!!


----------



## P.K.Hansen (Feb 11, 2019)

Wonderful. Mine has a spike too, but it seems to grow at a good speed.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 11, 2019)

thats impressive


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Feb 11, 2019)

P.K.Hansen said:


> Wonderful. Mine has a spike too, but it seems to grow at a good speed.



This plant's sibling is also developing at a respectable pace, though I suppose I should shut up so I don't jinx it.


----------



## P.K.Hansen (Feb 11, 2019)

mrhappyrotter said:


> This plant's sibling is also developing at a respectable pace, though I suppose I should shut up so I don't jinx it.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Feb 11, 2019)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Enjoy the flower!



Thank you!

For most of a year I've been expecting this spike to abort and/or for the buds to blast. 

I did not think the spike and buds would reactivate and start growing again. Malipoense (and its hybrids) can take ages to grow a spike, but it's usually a slow and steady process, I've never seen one stop/stall entirely without complete failure following sometime after. The plant never stopped growing roots and developing new growths, so it's not like the whole plant went dormant, just the spike.

I suppose time will tell if this clone is just a slow bloomer or if this was an unusual thing that happened due to the young age of the plant and its small size.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 11, 2019)

Nice, thanks for sharing. Is it fragrant? Is there some sort of staking hidden in the photos?


----------



## Guldal (Feb 11, 2019)

It's a little gem - and isn't it quite exceptional with a bifloral spike? (or is that due to 'hybrid vigour'?)



mrhappyrotter said:


> This one has taught me quite a bit about patience and luck and patience. This flower spike initiated back at the end of 2017 or very early 2018, I believe.



And here I thought myself patient - one of my malipoenses started to develop a bud around August/September (or at least, that was when I discovered it ). It now has an inflorecence of 48 cm and a bud, that is slowly...very slowly...growing bigger... It's situated in a cooler window at my work place...and I'm a nervous wreck every time I go to take a look at it! (once upon a time, I bought a mali in bud...the inflorecence grew and grew...and then suddenly out of nowhere - faint whisper: bud blast )

So the most heartfelt congratulations on your succesful, double N.H.!

Kind regards,
Jens


----------



## blondie (Feb 11, 2019)

Very nice love the colour of the flower


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 12, 2019)

mrhappyrotter said:


> Thank you!
> 
> For most of a year I've been expecting this spike to abort and/or for the buds to blast.
> 
> ...



That is really strange to me as well. Based on what I have seen, I agree with what you said about stalled spike to just sit around forever and eventually just dry up and die. 

Unlike malipoense, what few Norito Hasegawa I have flowered for far always had roots and new growths growing all the time. The spikes generally took at least 7months, which is about the same as malipoense I have. 
The shortest amount it took was about five months I'd say. 

Hopefully, next time, it will not drive you as crazy as it did this time.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 12, 2019)

Don't change anything and just make sure it doesn't get heated by the window unless it's an east window that only gets morning sun. 

The only problem I have had with malipoense is the bud blast at the last final stage. The spike grows tall and then you begin to see the bud, which then VERY slowly grows until it finally opens. 
This is when I have lost a bud. Only one plant though two years in a row. Grrrrrr!! 

The very first time I saw malipoense bud develop, it was almost an agonizing event to witness, and I'm not that patient.
I just couldn't tell the thing was growing at all or dead. Now I know better. haha

wish you good luck!! 



Guldal said:


> It's a little gem - and isn't it quite exceptional with a bifloral spike? (or is that due to 'hybrid vigour'?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## P.K.Hansen (Feb 12, 2019)

I keep records on last flowering,and when I discover the bud. I'll include the total time from discovery to bloom when I post a pic of mine in flower - unless I manage to get it to blast first


----------



## shade131 (Feb 12, 2019)

Wow. For such a compact plant, those two flowers really pack a punch.


----------

